

Robots won't destroy jobs, but they may destroy the middle class - T-A
http://www.vox.com/2014/8/23/6057551/autor-job-polarization

======
MrZongle2
I think the American middle class has far more to fear from the current crop
of politicians -- in _both_ parties -- than from automation.

